# Ada 60p Low tech



## buttons

Just share my Ada 60p low tech set the has been running for a year now. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalum

Very impressive even if it was high tech, looks in great health for a year old

Plant list?


----------



## alto

Awesome!

But you forgot all those niggling details (you knew someone would ask )


----------



## buttons

Thanks guys. It was meant to be a shrimp tank that just evolved into an aquascape. 

Plant list, carpet is Monte Carlo. Different types of buces, rotala H’ta, mini pelia, a few types of ferns, Phoenix moss, probably more I’ve missed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons

alto said:


> Awesome!
> 
> But you forgot all those niggling details (you knew someone would ask )



Yeah I had to think a bit then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto

Lighting & Photoperiod
Filter
Fertilizers
Water change routine

Shrimp Species!


----------



## buttons

alto said:


> Lighting & Photoperiod
> Filter
> Fertilizers
> Water change routine
> 
> Shrimp Species!



Twinstar 600e on a dimmer around 70%
Jbl e901
Tropica 1 pump a week ( if I remember)
Water change 30% every 3-4 weeks

Shrimp- all types of random caridina


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalum

Low ferts and low water changes and that clean and healthy


----------



## buttons

Kalum said:


> Low ferts and low water changes and that clean and healthy



Definitely found the right balance in this tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto

Hah!
Forgot the Substrate


----------



## buttons

alto said:


> Hah!
> Forgot the Substrate



Substrate is a shrimp soil, environmental soil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison

Looking awesome, are you dosing liquid carbon ?


----------



## buttons

Tim Harrison said:


> Looking awesome, are you dosing liquid carbon ?



No not Dosing any. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kezzab

Impressive co2 free-ness.


----------



## buttons

Kezzab said:


> Impressive co2 free-ness.



Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepMetropolis

Looks really impressive and clean for low tech! A great example.


----------



## buttons

DeepMetropolis said:


> Looks really impressive and clean for low tech! A great example.



Thank you, I’m very proud of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michal550

@buttons are you using tap water?


----------



## buttons

Michal550 said:


> @buttons are you using tap water?



I’m using RO water in this tank. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michal550

buttons said:


> I’m using RO water in this tank.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what you using to remineralize the water?


----------



## buttons

Michal550 said:


> what you using to remineralize the water?



Sl aqua blue wizard, its for shrimp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Moran

Your tank is stunning! Congratulations, so clean and healthy looking and no algae even with your lights at 70% It’s a triumph you deserve to be proud!


----------



## buttons

Mike Moran said:


> Your tank is stunning! Congratulations, so clean and healthy looking and no algae even with your lights at 70% It’s a triumph you deserve to be proud!


Thank you. The growth is slow but very awarding.


----------



## Mike Moran

buttons said:


> Thank you. The growth is slow but very awarding.


It’s beautiful - your  patience has definitely been rewarded. Thanks for the pictures, it’s inspiring to see what you’ve achieved.  Love the lovely round mosses...actually,  just love all


----------



## buttons

Mike Moran said:


> It’s beautiful - your  patience has definitely been rewarded. Thanks for the pictures, it’s inspiring to see what you’ve achieved.  Love the lovely round mosses...actually,  just love all



Thank you for your kind words. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bon MotMot

Nice MC carpet! Any details about how you got it going?


----------



## kishan313

This has to be one of the best low tech tanks I’ve seen. Wouldn’t have thought this is poss without c02


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons

kishan313 said:


> This has to be one of the best low tech tanks I’ve seen. Wouldn’t have thought this is poss without c02
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons

kishan313 said:


> This has to be one of the best low tech tanks I’ve seen. Wouldn’t have thought this is poss without c02
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



here is the journal for it.

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/low-tech-60p.59463/


----------



## kishan313

weekend reading sorted!!!


----------



## h17mdr

That looks absolutely lovely mate


----------



## Emyr

Stunning tank and really shows what can be achieved with a lower tech setup if you get the balance right and have patience. I'm taking a lot of inspiration from your approach and methods on this tank for my new 30L cube scape. You really only ran a 6h photoperiod on this?


----------



## EmreD

Quite and inspiration , planning to create a nano soon and reading high vs low. This clearly shows what could be achieved in low tech


----------



## buttons

Emyr said:


> Stunning tank and really shows what can be achieved with a lower tech setup if you get the balance right and have patience. I'm taking a lot of inspiration from your approach and methods on this tank for my new 30L cube scape. You really only ran a 6h photoperiod on this?


Thank you, i regret tearing it now down now though.  I did have perfect balance in this set up. The tank did mostly run on 6hs photoperiod but the was a good few months on 7 if I remember correctly.


----------



## buttons

EmreD said:


> Quite and inspiration , planning to create a nano soon and reading high vs low. This clearly shows what could be achieved in low tech


Thank you. All the best on your set up. I consider on doing another low tech set up, I just don’t have the time to keep up with high tech set ups at the moment.


----------



## EmreD

buttons said:


> Thank you. All the best on your set up. I consider on doing another low tech set up, I just don’t have the time to keep up with high tech set ups at the moment.


Are you planning to create a journal? I would like to follow up.


----------



## buttons

EmreD said:


> Are you planning to create a journal? I would like to follow up.


Hopefully if I decide to do a new set up in the new year.


----------



## Paul Kettless

Stunning tank that for low tech, honestly as a newbie to planted aquaria I wouldnt have thought that was even possible.


----------



## castle

Paul Kettless said:


> Stunning tank that for low tech, honestly as a newbie to planted aquaria I wouldnt have thought that was even possible.


I think it's fair to say the jury is still out on whether it is possible 😉


----------



## Paul Kettless

castle said:


> I think it's fair to say the jury is still out on whether it is possible 😉


Magic water 🤣😂


----------



## buttons

castle said:


> I think it's fair to say the jury is still out on whether it is possible



I’ve shown you it’s possible 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Kettless

buttons said:


> I’ve shown you it’s possible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Your certainly have buttons, your tank is a credit to you sir, take a bow


----------



## buttons

Paul Kettless said:


> Your certainly have buttons, your tank is a credit to you sir, take a bow



Thanks, have a nice weekend. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stueylake

Looks absolutely lovely!


----------



## bsagun

Wow that is really impressive, nicely done buttons


----------



## faizal

what is your water temperature please?


----------



## BenR24

wow that looks great, good job! I want to rescape my ada 60p to make lower tech, tired of cutting rotala every week


----------

